

Is there a number with the same long and double bit representation? - yread
http://www.quora.com/Does-there-exist-a-non-zero-number-for-which-its-double-and-long-representation-are-bit-equivalent

======
qznc
So, the two numbers are ∓4886674138783272960L aka ∓4.886674138783273e+18.

